# National Selection Game @ Phoenix ECNL showcase this weekend



## diamondcoach (Mar 30, 2022)

ECNL and topdrawersoccer promoting this as an "all star" game....seriously?  If you look at the U16/U17 rosters of "selected" all stars, only (5) are from the Southwest Conference, roughly the same # are playing at the U17 level (2023 grads) as the majority appear to be 2024/2025 grads and most haven't committed anywhere.  How is this an all-star game?  PDA Blue (New Jersey) have a player on both the East and West roster?  The event should be promoted for what it truly is....let's showcase some talented players who have no or very few offers.  I recognized only two names from the 40+ U16/U17 list...both with YNT and/or National ODP experience.


----------



## overlappingrun (Mar 30, 2022)

diamondcoach said:


> ECNL and topdrawersoccer promoting this as an "all star" game....seriously?  If you look at the U16/U17 rosters of "selected" all stars, only (5) are from the Southwest Conference, roughly the same # are playing at the U17 level (2023 grads) as the majority appear to be 2024/2025 grads and most haven't committed anywhere.  How is this an all-star game?  PDA Blue (New Jersey) have a player on both the East and West roster?  The event should be promoted for what it truly is....let's showcase some talented players who have no or very few offers.  I recognized only two names from the 40+ U16/U17 list...both with YNT and/or National ODP experience.


This is an outrage! If diamondcoach doesn't recognize the players, they clearly aren't all stars. I'm not sure how they could select all these players without consulting diamondcoach! 

Did you cry about all the other National Selection Games, or is this the only one that didn't meet your all knowing muster?


----------



## futboldad1 (Mar 30, 2022)

You sound very bitter and angry, @diamondcoach....they are kids and very talented ones at that.....congrats to all the DDs selected


----------



## Desert Hound (Mar 30, 2022)

futboldad1 said:


> You sound very bitter and angry, @diamondcoach....they are kids and very talented ones at that.....congrats to all the DDs selected


I am going to guess his kid didn't get selected.


----------



## GT45 (Mar 30, 2022)

That game is difficult for coaches. The results of the team's showcase games matter for playoff seeding. So if you give up your top players for this national selection game (you can only play one game a day), then your team is at a disadvantage. I have noticed Blues, Slammers, and others often do not put any players in it.


----------



## dad4 (Mar 30, 2022)

GT45 said:


> That game is difficult for coaches. The results of the team's showcase games matter for playoff seeding. So if you give up your top players for this national selection game (you can only play one game a day), then your team is at a disadvantage. I have noticed Blues, Slammers, and others often do not put any players in it.


It probably just means that the OP was right about the purpose of the game: give some extra exposure to exceptional players on mid level teams.

For Blues or Slammers, this isn't an issue. 

But for a weaker team, it's a different computation.  They get fewer scouts, so creating exposure for their top players is more of a challenge.


----------



## Buzz Cook (Mar 30, 2022)

I coach. So, I find myself spending too much time reading about players, teams, etc. from various sports. Certainly not an expert. Found it odd that the southwest conference is hosting the showcase…17 teams in that conference, but only (5) players represented in the U16/U17 age group?

Could’ve sworn I commented that perhaps the list is made up of players who for one reason or another aren’t getting looks or offers so that’s why they’ve been selected?

Sorry if I offended the experts on here.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 31, 2022)

ECNL is already an all-star league.  Why do we need an "All-Star" game during their big recruiting event for the year?


----------



## oh canada (Mar 31, 2022)

GT45 said:


> That game is difficult for coaches. The results of the team's showcase games matter for playoff seeding. So if you give up your top players for this national selection game (you can only play one game a day), then your team is at a disadvantage. I have noticed Blues, Slammers, and others often do not put any players in it.


The above is true. Look at the clubs where the players are coming from. "All star game" is more marketing hype than fact. Just like the "all conference" naming isn't exactly what it purports to be either. And, the Top Drawer soccer stuff too for that matter. Resist the FOMO feelings and just have your kid keep pushing. If she's good, they will come. And, that's all that matters.


----------



## Lightning Red (Mar 31, 2022)

Ap


GT45 said:


> That game is difficult for coaches. The results of the team's showcase games matter for playoff seeding. So if you give up your top players for this national selection game (you can only play one game a day), then your team is at a disadvantage. I have noticed Blues, Slammers, and others often do not put any players in it.


Spot on!


----------



## diamondcoach (Apr 1, 2022)

I'll try not to sound bitter and/or angry in the future when sharing a thought....

On another note, here in southern CA, All-CIF honorees were released for HS soccer a few weeks ago.  I had read an article earlier in the year about a couple of young ladies who were lighting up the scoreboard (both play for small schools).  Was surprised to see that one of them, after finishing the year with 50 goals (according to MaxPreps), wasn't recognized on the All-CIF team for her division.  Severe oversight?  Coach fail to nominate her?  Discussion is about recognizing kids for their hard work and efforts....didn't seem right to me that this young lady wasn't recognized for a great year.  And no....not my kid


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Apr 1, 2022)

diamondcoach said:


> I'll try not to sound bitter and/or angry in the future when sharing a thought....
> 
> On another note, here in southern CA, All-CIF honorees were released for HS soccer a few weeks ago.  I had read an article earlier in the year about a couple of young ladies who were lighting up the scoreboard (both play for small schools).  Was surprised to see that one of them, after finishing the year with 50 goals (according to MaxPreps), wasn't recognized on the All-CIF team for her division.  Severe oversight?  Coach fail to nominate her?  Discussion is about recognizing kids for their hard work and efforts....didn't seem right to me that this young lady wasn't recognized for a great year.  And no....not my kid


What Division?

Can you send the link to the list?


----------



## diamondcoach (Apr 1, 2022)

Well, here's the article I read from January:









						Girls soccer standouts Dominique Ruedaflores and Iledza Rodriguez are making history
					

Both girls soccer players are on pace to score 60 goals before the season is finished




					www.sgvtribune.com
				




The kid from Ramona Convent (Ruedaflores) finished with (50) goals (again, according to MaxPreps)...and her team won 18 games and made the CIF postseason.  But she doesn't make All-CIF? My guess is the coach forgot to nominate her...

All-CIF honorees are posted on the CIF website (www.cifss.org)


----------



## diamondcoach (Apr 1, 2022)

Kicker...just realized you asked two questions and I didn't answer either one

Division 6 in the CIF (small schools primarily)

From CIF website:


			https://s3.amazonaws.com/cifss.org/wp-content/uploads/2022/03/25152358/2021-22-GIRLS-ALL-CIF-SOCCER-3.pdf


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Apr 1, 2022)

diamondcoach said:


> Kicker...just realized you asked two questions and I didn't answer either one
> 
> Division 6 in the CIF (small schools primarily)
> 
> ...


A shame for her accomplishments not to be recognized…..don’t know enough about the process to comment beyond that.  

Thx!


----------



## crush (Apr 1, 2022)

diamondcoach said:


> Well, here's the article I read from January:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dd almost played at Temecula Prep in high school.  Not sure what division they are in but it will be the last division for sure.  She played 7th and 8th grade for them and it was amazing to watch her coach the team with the coach.  She decided to teach the girls possession soccer instead of scoring all the goals and kickball.  It was so fun to watch you guys.  We lost in the middle school playoffs but we lost playing the game the right way. My son was all world for them as a senior in football.  Btw, 100% they should have made all CIF.


----------



## oh canada (Apr 1, 2022)

diamondcoach said:


> Well, here's the article I read from January:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Whether it's CIF, ECNL, Top Drawer, US Soccer, etc. These "evaluators" don't have the time nor are they being paid enough to do an ESPN-like ranking for soccer. So, they do what's easy. Look at the traditionally popular clubs and the bigger schools that made it to the later playoff rounds, and name a couple players. It's soccer. So there are no objective criteria to use for talent id like swimming, or track, or baseball for that matter. 

If you need other people to tell you your kid is good, he's probably not that good. When your kid is good, you know it, and so does she. And, that's all that really matters. 

Last, I have yet to meet a college coach who signs a player because someone else says they are good. Coaches want to see for themselves and form their own opinions. Most of them know the rankings process is very flawed an often unreliable.


----------



## espola (Apr 1, 2022)

oh canada said:


> Yes. Whether it's CIF, ECNL, Top Drawer, US Soccer, etc. These "evaluators" don't have the time nor are they being paid enough to do an ESPN-like ranking for soccer. So, they do what's easy. Look at the traditionally popular clubs and the bigger schools that made it to the later playoff rounds, and name a couple players. It's soccer. So there are no objective criteria to use for talent id like swimming, or track, or baseball for that matter.
> 
> If you need other people to tell you your kid is good, he's probably not that good. When your kid is good, you know it, and so does she. And, that's all that really matters.
> 
> Last, I have yet to meet a college coach who signs a player because someone else says they are good. Coaches want to see for themselves and form their own opinions. Most of them know the rankings process is very flawed an often unreliable.


The people who know best who the better players are are the other players on the field with them.


----------

